# ski sundown - 3.3.11 ?



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2011)

going to hartford on biz Thursday and thinking about hitting sundown late afternoon. anyone going to be around?



> Thursday: Sunny, with a high near 24. North wind between 7 and 10 mph.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll be there 5:30PM on...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2011)

bump for stoke.

Carrie, i'm planning to ski until about 6, hopefully we can get a couple of runs in before i take off.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bump for stoke.
> 
> Carrie, i'm planning to ski until about 6, hopefully we can get a couple of runs in before i take off.



If you're leaving that early, probably not. We usually end up spending the first hour or so helping with the evening groom.  Have fun!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 3, 2011)

Slim possibility may be there early am for some runs with the spouse....


----------

